# Anyone have any tips on a good digital photography magazine ?



## Stumped (Feb 25, 2021)

So awhile back I picked up a magazine called Digital Photography and liked it.  I prefer a paper mag compared to iPad, electronic version etc., but decided to bite the bullet and try their digital subscription thinking I would be able to download the mag or read on their website.  Ive never had a digital subscription so I was mucho disappointed to find that the only way to get the digital subscription was through their app (after paying - they didn't share that bit before ponying up).  I hate apps!  Soooo, does anyone have a favorite photography magazine they like that focuses on best practices and modes to use and practice with for digital 35mm ?  Attached is the guide I picked up but the reg issue seemed good too.  But I cant find it anymore in the US.  I think its UK based.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 26, 2021)

Go to Zino magazines and you can subscribe to many digital photo mags.   Digital magazine subscriptions. Over 6,000 publications.


----------



## Stumped (Feb 26, 2021)

mcasan said:


> Go to Zino magazines and you can subscribe to many digital photo mags.   Digital magazine subscriptions. Over 6,000 publications.


What’s you favorite?


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Feb 26, 2021)

You will likely need to check out many on-line. There are some that are specialized e,g, Outdoor Photography.

Also check out your library (if it's open). They will likely have some you can skim through.

My library provides access to tje on-line subscription service PressReader  for magazines and papers which also include photography magazines.  I know you prefer paper but with on-line, you have access to more than one paper subscription. With my library, they are all free!

There are also blogs. I daily check out PetaPixel and Fstoppers.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 26, 2021)

Also try the website www.dpreview.com

Phil


----------



## mcasan (Mar 2, 2021)

Stumped said:


> What’s you favorite?


Digital Photographer, Outdoor Photographer


----------



## mcasan (Mar 8, 2021)

If into nature/wildlife photography:    WildPlanet Photo Mag.     Wild Planet Photo Magazine 
 Landscape Photo Mag.  Landscape Photography Magazine 

You can download the PDFs.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2021)

BTW, Zinio seems to be running a special of 2 years for the price of 1.    Also photo mags were on sale.


----------



## Billip (Mar 28, 2021)

If you're mostly a Canon user I would suggest EOS magazine. It's quarterly on subscription, and is specific to, but independent of, Canon.


----------



## Stumped (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks all....  For some reason I missed these last couple of replies I think....  So last Dec my son gave a sub to Outdoor Photography for Christmas.  A paper sub.  BUT - I never got it and they didn't reply to his requests - only refunded his money.  He tried again, but through the magazine and not Amazon and I was suppose to start receiving it in April. So far, nothing!

Now ive resorted to just using the Libby app and reading on the iPad different mags digitally - but I still prefer paper....

The Digital Photography pic I posted above was, I think, a special periodical issue - not a regular magazine issue.


----------

